# Which Case?: COOLER MASTER HAF 912 vs Antec Gaming Series One Black Steel



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

COOLER MASTER HAF 912 RC-912-KKN1 - $65 - 2011 Reader Choice Award: Best Chassis
Antec Gaming Series One Black Steel ATX Mid Tower - $55 - Silver Award from HardwareSecrets.com

Which would you choose?


----------



## xxdozer322 (Nov 11, 2012)

ive had the 912 and i absooolutely loved it, awesome case, and the quality is amazing.


----------



## punisher186 (Nov 11, 2012)

I like the Antec case more.  The inside is painted black and looks minimalistic.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

punisher186 said:


> I like the Antec case more.  The inside is painted black and looks minimalistic.



the inside of the other case isn't black? I'll have to take another look. I like the black inside also.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 11, 2012)

The Antec looks much classier.  Dang, it sounds funny to say that


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2012)

if you intend on using USB 3.0 Youd need an expansion bracket for PCI bracket Mount or the 3.5 bay mount.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 11, 2012)

the classiest Antec case around is the P280   I know its not listed for the OP's options, but that case is one of the nicest and quietest Antec cases around.  Antec P280 Black Super Mid Tower Computer Case

Out of the above options, I would personally go with the HAF 912.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> the classiest Antec case around is the P280   I know its not listed for the OP's options, but that case is one of the nicest and quietest Antec cases around.  Antec P280 Black Super Mid Tower Computer Case
> 
> Out of the above options, I would personally go with the HAF 912.



Someone else gave me that suggestion. However, I find the front to be particularly unattractive IMO.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> Someone else gave me that suggestion. However, I find the front to be particularly unattractive IMO.



ok honestly whats the purpose of the computer and where will this computer be placed at?


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 12, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> ok honestly whats the purpose of the computer and where will this computer be placed at?



It will be placed near my desk, not many people but me will look at it, but thing is I like it to look good even if simple. I prefer all black.


----------



## Asylum (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is another one on sale at the egg.
Today is last day.
I'm like you though..I like the black interior.
Newegg.com  - Once You Know, You Newegg


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 12, 2012)

Asylum said:


> Here is another one on sale at the egg.
> Today is last day.
> Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower



I saw that one earlier. I was going to ask what you guys thought of it.
*After rebate, $29.99 for the case!!!*

wow *2,328*  5-star reviews,
only *22*  1-star reviews.
That says *a lot*

Do you have any qualms regarding functionality?
Which would you choose between the three?

The bonus of the Antec Gaming Series One (original from OP), is:
* black inside looks really nice
* Tool-Less design, easy to insert/remove HDD.
* USB 3.0 on front
* Smaller physical size (just a little)
* More lightweight (10 lbs vs 15 lbs)

There's another benefit of the Antec Gaming Series One case:
* Bottom mounted PSU. This is better to keep the case cool.

There is also a very limited 30 day warranty for the Antec 300 case, which is a downside.

I definitely think that considering all these factors, it's worth paying the extra $25 for this one.


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2012)

This one is in the same class/price range:

Corsair Carbide Series 200R Black Steel structure ...

Includes promo discount, free shipping, $10 rebate, and a free high performance fan ($20.99 value)


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 12, 2012)

Norton said:


> This one is in the same class/price range:
> 
> Corsair Carbide Series 200R Black Steel structure ...
> 
> Includes promo discount, free shipping, $10 rebate, and a free high performance fan ($20.99 value)



Nice call! Let me take a closer look at that one. I saw it has a black interior and bottom-mounted PSU, as well as front USB 3.0

It doesn't have as many drive bays, which is important to me.
Only 3 reviews, so can't be sure about it.
10% off, not $10 off. only $5 off (and $10 rebate). The fan is a nice bonus, but to me not worth losing so many drive bays.

It's a very nice choice, but I think I'm going to again choose the Antec Gaming Series One.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 12, 2012)

I very much liked my haf 912. Great case. I think the corsair case is for you though.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 12, 2012)

james888 said:


> I very much liked my haf 912. Great case. I think the corsair case is for you though.



I already decided I don't want the corsair one. I just need to decide between the original two in the OP. The 912 and the Antec Gaming Series One.

I took a further look and I think I'm going to get the 912.


----------



## EiSFX (Nov 12, 2012)

Me personally i like the Fractal Design Define R4 sweet case and very simple smooth design


----------



## Nordic (Nov 12, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> I already decided I don't want the corsair one. I just need to decide between the original two in the OP. The 912 and the Antec Gaming Series One.
> 
> I took a further look and I think I'm going to get the 912.



I think it is a good choice. No it does not look the best, but how often do you look at it. Has good airflow. I put two 200mm fans in there and had great airflow and was pretty quiet.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 12, 2012)

james888 said:


> I think it is a good choice. No it does not look the best, but how often do you look at it. Has good airflow. I put two 200mm fans in there and had great airflow and was pretty quiet.



922 is really good though and someone might have one to sell me; still waiting on the pictures


----------



## Nordic (Nov 12, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> 922 is really good though and someone might have one to sell me; still waiting on the pictures



If you can get a 922 for cheap do it. Haf 912 is like a mini 922


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 12, 2012)

james888 said:


> If you can get a 922 for cheap do it. Haf 912 is like a mini 922



No I don't think I can. It was a really old model and didn't seem in good condition. The inside was not painted, which was the real bonus of the 922, to me.

So I'm most likely getting the 912
EDIT: I just saw that the 922 just went on sale for a rebate of $15, dropping it to 79.99. I might be willing to pay that for the brand new one.

I got this one! At only $39.99, it was a steal. I think I got the best value.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 12, 2012)

What about this one? 
Rosewill CHALLENGER Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower Com...


----------



## Nordic (Nov 12, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> What about this one?
> Rosewill CHALLENGER Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower Com...



What do you want us to say? Do you like it? Your the deciding person

Oh wow. I just saw you had 141 posts a today. Busy foruming


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 15, 2012)

james888 said:


> What do you want us to say? Do you like it? Your the deciding person
> 
> Oh wow. I just saw you had 141 posts a today. Busy foruming



I will know if I like it when it arrives. Based off your guys' suggestions I chose that one.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 15, 2012)

which one did your order?


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 15, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> which one did your order?



I ordered this one: Rosewill CHALLENGER Black Gaming ATX Mid Tower Com.... It arrives tomorrow.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 15, 2012)

it looks nice. for the price !


----------



## Pehla (Nov 22, 2012)

how about zalman z11? great quality and features..inlcuded few fans very good loking!!haf 932 would be my choice but it cost twice as much of zalman!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811235033


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 22, 2012)

Pehla said:


> how about zalman z11? great quality and features..inlcuded few fans very good loking!!haf 932 would be my choice but it cost twice as much of zalman!!
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811235033



Thanks for the suggestion! Unfortunately I already bought a case a while back. The one I got is really nice though and I am happy with it. Although the zalman is a bit flashy for my taste, it does look really sweet and I might have bought it if I had known about it! It's not exactly "low-profile" though


----------

